# oaks show near philadelphia next week.



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

has anyone on here gone to or vendored this show. i might give it a try and go to it. just curious on the crowd for this show.
walt


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

Hy Walt,

I may be mistaken but this show was previously fuzzy pets only.... I believe it will be the first to have Herps... The last one I went to had decent foot traffic and is in a large venue similar to the Reading show. I really hope this show takes off as its the closest show to me.

George


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

According to his website Keith from frogsnthings will be there. 

Other than that you can take a look at the show's website and see who might, but it appears they just have a general list of who attends their shows, not this one specifically.


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

This is the 1st Oaks show Marty is hosting. I'll be there, and hope the venue does well as it is more convenient for pepole who live too far south for Hamburg/Reading.

I'll have leucs, azureus, g/b autratus, cobalts, vents, flies, beetles, springs and supplies. Look fwd to seeing folks there!

Keith


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

I'll be at white plains that weekend Welcome to ReptileExpo.com and Hamburg the next Saturday


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

Headed to the show in a bit... Anyone else going?


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

How was it compared to Hamburg...or just in general?


----------

